# Is there a truly good way to do reverse cell phone lookup?



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just did one, pd my $$ and they said can't find results. Verizon also said no number, but it's all over the Verizon bills.
On sept 9 my husband was his normal self including telling me I was the most important thing in his life, texting me 'I love u sweet xxxxx' etc. ( he was out of town). Sept 11 he comes home and is a PRICk picking fights- we rarely fight, and he is rarely a prick. Come home from work on sept 12 to a not ilybidly. Starting sept 8 there are 29 calls to one number until he disconnects his phone on sept 13.

Of course when this all went down 'there was no one else' but give me a break! There are NO class to this number prior to sept 8. So grrrrrrrrrreat he ditched our new 'home of his dreams', his 'soulmate', yadayada for some he met 5 days earlier!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Peony55555 said:


> I just did one, pd my $$ and they said can't find results. Verizon also said no number, but it's all over the Verizon bills.
> On sept 9 my husband was his normal self including telling me I was the most important thing in his life, texting me 'I love u sweet xxxxx' etc. ( he was out of town). Sept 11 he comes home and is a PRICk picking fights- we rarely fight, and he is rarely a prick. Come home from work on sept 12 to a not ilybidly. Starting sept 8 there are 29 calls to one number until he disconnects his phone on sept 13.
> 
> Of course when this all went down 'there was no one else' but give me a break! There are NO class to this number prior to sept 8. So grrrrrrrrrreat he ditched our new 'home of his dreams', his 'soulmate', yadayada for some he met 5 days earlier!


I wonder what VOIP or Skype numbers show up as in those kind of searches... Have you contacted the company you did your search through?

C


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Peony55555 said:


> I just did one, pd my $$ and they said can't find results. Verizon also said no number, but it's all over the Verizon bills.
> On sept 9 my husband was his normal self including telling me I was the most important thing in his life, texting me 'I love u sweet xxxxx' etc. ( he was out of town). Sept 11 he comes home and is a PRICk picking fights- we rarely fight, and he is rarely a prick. Come home from work on sept 12 to a not ilybidly. Starting sept 8 there are 29 calls to one number until he disconnects his phone on sept 13.
> 
> Of course when this all went down 'there was no one else' but give me a break! There are NO class to this number prior to sept 8. So grrrrrrrrrreat he ditched our new 'home of his dreams', his 'soulmate', yadayada for some he met 5 days earlier!


...


----------



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

No it wasn't business he's retired. and he was driving fr north to home way in the south. He disconnected his phone because he left me and he didn't want me to see what was going on. Of course these calls are the OW.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Peony55555 said:


> No it wasn't business he's retired. and he was driving fr north to home way in the south. He disconnected his phone because he left me and he didn't want me to see what was going on. Of course these calls are the OW.


I'm so sorry, firstly for seeming tactless. Have just read your previous posts so I'm better informed now but dismayed.

If you can't face tracing that number yourself and you have nobody to make the call for you, PM me. Heck, I'm in the UK but I don't mind calling and finding out what I can.


----------



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you, I didn't expect you to know my story


----------



## Peony55555 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's email tone issues  I wasnt implying anything- short and sweet cause I m on mobile and hard to type


----------



## capuchin4288 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure which service you used, but PeopleSmart has a pretty decent reverse phone lookup service. I believe it's $7.99 for a search. Also, Intelius. Those are the best two I've come across.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you google the number? Surprising what you can find. I found the four cell phones on my family account listed when I googled the numbers.

Or you can have someone call the number.


----------



## lets not (Nov 27, 2012)

I was recently browsing the web , wondering about a better way I'd handle this myself in the future (a few months ago someone kept on calling saying they were trying to reach their ex, even asking who I was, blah blah blah I set my phone to not ring when they'd call & eventually they stopped). Still annoying of course so I thought I'd learn more. I found this, and I'll get around to trying this when I figure there's cell phone # worth testing it on (wouldn't one my own cell #, or any loved ones phone # going into a database, being sold to marketers or whatever.) 
So have any of you out there ever used spy dialer?


----------

